# Access text messages via WiFi?



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

Is it possible to send / receive my text messages via a WIFI access point? I live in a dead zone. I have to walk down the street just to receive text messages.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How to Reply To Android SMS with Windows 10 - Windows 10
https://www.howtogeek.com/234608/how-to-enable-wi-fi-calling-on-an-android-phone/
hope those help some.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If your mobile carrier provides RCS (Rich Communication Services) support, you can use the Android Messages app by Google if your android phone doesn't already have it pre-installed.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

EventVwr said:


> Is it possible to send / receive my text messages via a WIFI access point? I live in a dead zone. I have to walk down the street just to receive text messages.


There's apps for this. One I know of is MightyText.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Agree with stance, Messages works great..


----------



## Stallock (Aug 23, 2018)

To send a message as iMessage or MMS, you need a cellular data or Wi-Fi connection. To send an SMS message, you need to have a cellular network connection. If you turn on Wi-Fi Calling, you can send SMS messages over Wi-Fi. It will help you if you use iPhone.


----------

